# Vail Lodging



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

my and my friends are all pump about the coming season so we decided to start planning our annual trip to CO. this yr.
we've been to keystone and loveland for our past trips and decided to try vail this year.we will have about 10-15 people on this trip.

I just wanna get some input on lodging coz it seems like there are multiple villages around vail?
I assume vail village is the most happening place to be?
also if anyone has recomandations on condos/cabins that will fit my group?

any other info or tips i should know about the village when im planning the trip will be appreciated too.
________
Classaction settlements


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Loinshead or Vail Village are going to have your choice of bars and restaurants. As far as lodging goes, almost everything is done through their central reservations. You can also try VRBO. Some slightly cheaper, but nice options can be found in East Vail. You'll have to take a shuttle or drive to the area from there though.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I went there a couple years ago and stayed at the roost lodge. I dont know if it is still there but it was pretty cheap for vail.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

ty for the info so far...
ive heard from a friend that resorts are usually pretty empty during thanks giving weekend...how true is that?

also how are the runs in vail compare to loveland?
________
WEB SHOWS


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Vail and Loveland don't compare in my opinion ( =

Vail is one of the largest and most renowned mountains in the world for it's riding.

Loveland is considered "small" for Colorado and is roughly 1/4 the size of Vail?

Not to say Loveland is some crap hill or anything.... It's just that Vail is one of the worlds best.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Vail and Loveland don't compare in my opinion ( =
> 
> Vail is one of the largest and most renowned mountains in the world for it's riding.
> 
> ...


Same 'ol blue Vail. They don't compare, Loveland is a much better mountain...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah the roost is one of the cheaper places to stay in vail its right on frontage road and a bus comes through to take you in town.


----------

